# Preseason Game 3: Nets at Raptors 10.15.06



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Preseason Game 3 *​ <center></center>​ <center></center><center><center></center><center></center><center></center></center><center style="margin: 0px;"></center><center style="margin: 0px;">*New Jersey Nets (0-2) @ Toronto Raptors (2-0)*</center><center style="margin: 0px;">*Sunday , October 15th, 2006, Air Canada Centre*
*1:00 PM EST*</center><center style="margin: 0px;">*TV Coverage: TBD
*</center><center style="margin: 0px;">*Radio Coverage: TBD*</center><center style="margin: 0px;"></center><center style="margin: 0px;">*Probable Starters:*</center><center style="margin: 0px;">Click Picture for Player Profile</center><center style="margin: 0px;"><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Marcus Williams*
</td><td>*Antoine Wright
*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>19.0</td><td>9.5</td><td>13.5</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>0.0</td></tr></tbody></table></center><center style="margin: 0px;"><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Matt Walsh*
</td><td>*Hassan Adams
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>4 .0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


</center><center style="margin: 0px;"></center><center style="margin: 0px;"></center><center style="margin: 0px;"><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody></tbody></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*TJ 
Ford*
</td><td>*Anthony Parker
*</td><td>*Rasho Nesterovic
*</td><td>*Chris Bosh*
</td><td>*Morris Peterson
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>18.5</td><td>8.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>5.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>4.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.5</td></tr></tbody></table></center>​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones
*</td><td>*Jose Calderon
*</td><td>*Andrea Bargnani*
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.5</td><td>10.5</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>4.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>5.5</td><td>0.5</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice game thread. Too bad Net2 can't do that.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yea, vc makes his debut. I hope he makes another gamewinner! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Yea, vc makes his debut. I hope he makes another gamewinner! :biggrin: :biggrin:


i doubt it L-frank does'nt play starters in the 4th quarter in preseason


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

thenetsfan said:


> i doubt it L-frank does'nt play starters in the 4th quarter in preseason


Darn...maybe he will if its tie game with 1 second left.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we don't win this game, call off the season. Preseason means _that_ much.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> If we don't win this game, call off the season. Preseason means _that_ much.


yea i really dont care if we win these games or not i just want the season 2 start!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

It says Knicks in the post.

LOL at that Bargnani pic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

wow, look at walsh's hair...

do these tables suck?

and is it bad that joey graham's not there? raptors fans...?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I swear RJ looks (and sometimes talks) like an alien...and Nenad looks like he belongs in a zoo


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams photo makes me want to nickname him: "junkyard-dog."

Still can't believe Colangelo moved CV for TJ Ford.

First they move VC ... now CV. Strange ...

CV is going to be something special. 

TOR might win if they emphasize their front-court. 

Don't ever underestimate a Jerry Colangelo team.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> I swear RJ looks (and sometimes talks) like an alien...and Nenad looks like he belongs in a zoo


RJ is from Uranus and Nenad from Pluto ...


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Garabjosa would be in Caldreron's spot, he's been ripping it up. VC should be starting. Nenad's looking like he'll be sitting out this one. Kidd's playing today isn't he? Man it's hard to keep track.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Marcus Williams is averaging 7 APG, the rest of the team is at 11.5 APG with RJ's 1.5 leading the way.

I think they need to shoot better.


----------



## slymongoose (Jun 23, 2005)

BRIAN colangelo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

undefined_playa said:


> I swear RJ looks (and sometimes talks) like an alien...and Nenad looks like he belongs in a zoo


chris bosh looks like a raptor. like a ****ing dinosaur. haha.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this game on nba tv?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i'm getting dallas vs memphis on nba tv


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

any tv guys?

we got it on Raptors tv up here, but I don't have it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> i'm getting dallas vs memphis on nba tv


It starts at 1, but I doubt its on NBA tv cause its only the second quarter of that game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Toronto an hour behind?


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

Anyone find the game anywhere? I have league pass and Its still not on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This sucks, the game has started and apparently league pass wont show it


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

wow, Collins leading the team in points, Carter in assists. How often does that happen?


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Carter so damn rusty 0-5


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

17-13 raps. VC 0-5 already, darn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Guitarzan said:


> 17-13 raps. VC 0-5 already, darn.


i saw...it's an ugly game. collins: 2-2, 3-5, 7 pts. 2 reb. WTF


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bosh isn't playing and the raps have a small lineup out. 

Frank should have gone with Wright instead of Robinson and play RJ at the 4.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Bosh isn't playing and the raps have a small lineup out.
> 
> Frank should have gone with Wright instead of Robinson and play RJ at the 4.


or just bring in hassan at the 4 :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ilic pass to Nachbar and Nachbar scores, Im reading on ESPN gamecast, which I could have seen that.

game tied at 17.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Boki is back also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

who's playing the 4, boki or hassan?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar perfect so far, 8 points 2/2 from 3pt land and 5/5 overall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

boki's lightin' it up...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

hassan adams: missed shot, offensive rebound, layup. ****ing awesome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus 4 assists already.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

What is the name of the tv channel thats broadcasting? ( in Canada)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

(0:00) [TOR] Jones Jump Shot: Missed Block: Bowman (1 BLK)

wow...cool.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

See, now that's the ype of production you should get from your bench.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

peg182 said:


> (0:00) [TOR] Jones Jump Shot: Missed Block: Bowman (1 BLK)
> 
> wow...cool.


Since we're not watching the game, bowman couldve blocked a grandma shot for all we know


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

OH SNAP ...The game is on?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Kidd, Wright, Williams, Nachbar, RJ in. Boki C, RJ PF?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

no. These are what we think is gonna happen


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn, i wish viidoo.com had raptors tv...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> Kidd, Wright, Williams, Nachbar, RJ in. Boki C, RJ PF?


espn's retarded. right now, nba.com has kidd, carter, walsh, jefferson, collins. so...either jefferson or walsh at pf.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is vince just jacking up threes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Nets/Raptors:
Turnovers 8 5
Fast Break Pts 2 4


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

peg182 said:


> espn's retarded. right now, nba.com has kidd, carter, walsh, jefferson, collins. so...either jefferson or walsh at pf.


 It was on nba.com, but it changed like right after I noticed.


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

damn vc is off 0-6


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> no. These are what we think is gonna happen


heeeeeeeeere's yer sign


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> It was on nba.com, but it changed like right after I noticed.


oh...hm.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> is vince just jacking up threes?


0-6, the last shot he took was from 28 feet out :no:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

is vince ever gonna make a shot?

and...tucker's good. he's always been in aldridge's shadow at texas. i wonder how's he's done in other raptors games.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Score?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

OH MY GOD

5:28 NJ - V. Carter drives to the hoop for a layup


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

And The Slump Ends Vince SCORES Wooo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> Score?


50-37 vince finally made a layup!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok vince is fine now.

just scored again.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

nets15 said:


> damn vc is off 0-6


 That's what you call rust right there (being held out of action). VC will be alright by the start of the season.


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Vince Again 52-37 Netz!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets shooting .562 (with vince way off) today. today's of course the first time this preseason where our big three is all playing


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey is anybody booing vince today?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

15 point lead on the raps homecourt, with Vince, RJ and Kidd not even in double digits scoring wise. Thats nice to see


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

and as soon as I post VC scores back to back baskets...lmao


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince tried to drive again which is good.

marcus williams seems to be really pushing the tempo (seems like it on the radio)


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

52 points with four minutes to play in first half. 

the downside of playing too many international players fresh off the boat.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

looks like JayWill isn't playing. Have we gave up on him? And what do you guys think about Walsh? Do we need him?


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

HB said:


> 15 point lead on the raps homecourt, with Vince, RJ and Kidd not even in double digits scoring wise. Thats nice to see


It's nice having a bench that can actually put points on the board isn't it? :clap:

Edit: I like that Bargnani kid


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

marcus williams 'nifty pass' says the commentator, but cliffy loses it.

damn it mopete and barganni with back to back threes


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

54-43 Netz A.wright At The Line


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Is Bosh playing?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Bargnani again...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

kidd: 6,4,5
marcus: 6,3,4

awesome.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

marcus williams for three!


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

57-46 NETZZ! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mopete with a chance for a 4 point play....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

toronto went on an 8-0 run, marcus ended it...


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mo Pete Fro Three 57-49 Netz


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

The "Young Guns" makeing noise again!


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Collins 7/4 in 6 mins... where are the bashers?


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

1:25 TOR - L. Blanchard made a 17-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: T. Ford UH OH! 57-51 NETZ


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

adams misses reverse layup, toronto breaks out 4 on 2, tj ford misses layup, nets come back on the break, adams layed it up

and blanchart? just got fouled


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hassan! 62-52 Netz 2 Secz To Go


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets up 10 at halftime

good half considering vince was terrible


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

62-52 Halftime


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-1" align="left">







J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">12:29</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-2" align="left">







V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">13:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">2-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-2">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-3" align="left">







C. Robinson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">13:18</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-3">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-4" align="left">







R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">12:29</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0</td>  <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-4">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-5" align="left">







J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">09:27</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">3-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-5">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-6" align="left">







A. Wright</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">13:44</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-6">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-7" align="left">







M. Williams</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">13:54</td>  <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-7">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-8" align="left">







B. Nachbar</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">10:10</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">3-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-8">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-9" align="left">







H. Adams</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">07:57</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-9">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-10" align="left">







M. Walsh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">05:40</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-10">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-11" align="left">







M. Ilic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">04:16</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0</td>  <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-12" align="left">







B. Bowman</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">01:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-12">1</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-13" align="left">







A. Storey
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-13"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">01:07
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">1-1
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0-0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0-0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">1
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-13">2
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-14" align="left">







J. McInnis
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-14"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-14">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-15" align="left">







D. Ham
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-15"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-15">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-16" align="left">







M. Moore
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-16">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-17" align="left">







E. House
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-17">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-18" align="left">







J. Williams
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td>  <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-18">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-19" align="left">







J. Boone
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-19">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-20" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0010600042">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0010600042">21-38</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0010600042">7-14</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0010600042">13-17</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0010600042">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0010600042">22</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0010600042">24</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0010600042">17</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0010600042">11</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0010600042">0</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0010600042">9</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0010600042">3</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0010600042">62</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">55.3%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">50.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">76.5%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 4</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="raptorsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Raptors</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-1" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-1">13:49</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-1">1-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-1">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-1">9</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-1">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-1">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-2" align="left">







M. Peterson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-2">14:25</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-2">4-8</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-2">3-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-2">0-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-2">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-2">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-2">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-3" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-3">06:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-3">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-3">2-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-3">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-3">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-3">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-3">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-4" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-4">12:36</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-4">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-4">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-4">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-5">06:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-5">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-5">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-5">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-6" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-6">15:29</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-6">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-6">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-6">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-6">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-6">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-6">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-7" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-7">11:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-7">1-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-7">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-7">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-8" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-8">10:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-8">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-8">2-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-8">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-8">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-8">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-8">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-8">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-8">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-9" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-9">09:35</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-9">2-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-9">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-9">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-9">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-9">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-9">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-9">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-10" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-10">10:11</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0-0</td>  <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-10">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-11" align="left">







P. Tucker</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-11">07:55</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-11">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-11">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-11">0</td>  <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-11">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-12" align="left">







</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-12">01:38</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-12">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-12">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-12">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-12">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-12">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-12">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-12">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-12">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-13" align="left">







D. Martin
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-13"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-13">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-13">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-13">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-13">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-13">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-14" align="left">







C. Trybanski
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-14"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-14">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-14">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-14">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td style="display: block;" class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-15" align="left">







U. Slokar
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-15"> 
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-15">00:00
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-15">-
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> <td style="display: block;" id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-15">0
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-16" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-16"> 
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-17" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td>  <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-17"> 
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-18" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-18"> 
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-19" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-19"> 
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0010600042-20" align="left">
</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0010600042-20"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">








</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0010600042">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0010600042">19-51</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0010600042">6-13</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0010600042">8-12</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0010600042">9</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0010600042">13</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0010600042">22</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0010600042">13</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0010600042">15</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0010600042">5</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0010600042">7</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0010600042">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0010600042">52</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">37.3%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">46.2%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">66.7%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 7</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 7</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

DareToBeYinka said:


> Collins 7/4 in 6 mins... where are the bashers?


weren't you one of them?


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

peg182 said:


> weren't you one of them?


Umm... no.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Running and Gunning....Let the good times roll! For anyone that can watch the game? It must be a fast and fun game to watch?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

62 points, noone in double digits. I like it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Boki came out on fire I see from the stat sheet?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> hey is anybody booing vince today?


The arena is only about half full but the boo birds are out when Vince touches the ball. He's not playing well so I'm sure the ppl there are enjoying that.


TJ has missed like four lay-ups. He'd almost have a double-double half otherwise.


Thumbs up for Nachbar, he looks good. Thumbs down for Ilic, he looks lost.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Running and Gunning....Let the good times roll! For anyone that can watch the game? It must be a fast and fun game to watch?


Good tempo, end-to-end style game.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Nets <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0010600042-1" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I like to see, great production from everyone. It's gonna be so great having a real bench this year.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> 62 points, noone in double digits. I like it.


GOOD POINT.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

only thing keeping Raptors in the game is their three point shooting. They are shooting 37% overall against Nets defense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The arena is only about half full but the boo birds are out when Vince touches the ball. He's not playing well so I'm sure the ppl there are enjoying that.
> 
> 
> TJ has missed like four lay-ups. He'd almost have a double-double half otherwise.
> ...


hey, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk in 4 minutes ain't half bad...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> only thing keeping Raptors in the game is their three point shooting. They are shooting 37% overall against Nets defense.


and their defense(steals)/nets' turnovers. 

nets-10 fastbreak points. to raptors' 4.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Good tempo, end-to-end style game.


 THANKS....To bad I can't see the game...Enjoy!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

peg182 said:


> hey, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk in 4 minutes ain't half bad...


 Is that Mile stat line so far?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

peg182 said:


> and their defense(steals)/nets' turnovers.
> 
> nets-10 fastbreak points. to raptors' 4.


 Regarding the steals and fast break for both teams...Isn't it because of sloppy play and careless passes or good defense?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is that Mile stat line so far?


yeah, plus 3 fouls and a turnover. :uhoh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Regarding the steals and fast break for both teams...Isn't it because of sloppy play and careless passes or good defense?


well, considering it's preseason, i'd say more of sloppy play. that's how it's been with the nets this preseason. anyone watching the game, what would you say?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

peg182 said:


> yeah, plus 3 fouls and a turnover. :uhoh:


 Well I said it last night and I'll say it today. You've got to take the good with the bad.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

J.williams isnt playing?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is being a ball hog

this is preseason, give it to the young guys


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

vc 3-12. Alley oop from kid though!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Sloppy start to the 2nd half by both teams


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Sloppy StarT 66-57 Netz


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

peg182 said:


> weren't you one of them?


There is Dare, and there is DaretobeYinka


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Quick question for anybody that can watch the game from a Nets fan point of view. How's the offense in the half court look? Motion or isos?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

big furb said:


> Sloppy start to the 2nd half by both teams


 I'd agree just from listening to the game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince :no:


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeffrson At The Line 68-59 Netz


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

HB said:


> There is Dare, and there is DaretobeYinka


haha, way too confusing. 

i just checked out the toront board's game thread, ya, they're hatin on VC. they also said that "if nets didn't have vince and kidd, they'd be nothin". hahaha. right.


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

70-61 Netz Vince Hoggin Da Ball!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince finally hits a long jumper..but why is he shooting so much


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Collins pulling down the boards. 7 pts./8 rebs./1 stl.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon frank bring the young guys in, i want to see them


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

Anyone have a link for audio from the game? I hate having league pass and the game not being on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

collins: 7 pts, 8 reb, a steal.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> vince :no:


Hey, he's actually playing much better so far this quarter, stop frowning


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> Collins pulling down the boards. 7 pts./8 rebs./1 stl.


hahaha. great minds think alike :biggrin: 

wait, what happened to krstic? i keep meaning to ask that question, but keep forgetting.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

peg182 said:


> haha, way too confusing.
> 
> i just checked out the toront board's game thread, ya, they're hatin on VC. they also said that "if nets didn't have vince and kidd, they'd be nothin". hahaha. right.


well, same thing could be said for any team. If the Raptors didn't have Bosh and Ford, they'd be nothing. The Mavs without Dirk and Howard would be nothing. The Heat without Shaq and Wade would be nothing.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Guitarzan said:


> Anyone have a link for audio from the game? I hate having league pass and the game not being on.


 http://www.fan590.com/mediaplayer/mediaPlayer2.jsp


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

big furb said:


> Hey, he's actually playing much better so far this quarter, stop frowning


taking more than a dozen shots while shooting only 30% percent is unacceptable when there are players who need the experience. Dont know why he's still in the game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> taking more than a dozen shots while shooting only 30% percent is unacceptable when there are players out there who need the experience. Dont know why he's still in the game.


exactly.

i undestand its his first game, and he's rusty...

but i dont understand why frank's keeping him in


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

peg182 said:


> hahaha. great minds think alike :biggrin:
> 
> wait, what happened to krstic? i keep meaning to ask that question, but keep forgetting.


 He tweaked his kneck again last night.


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> http://www.fan590.com/mediaplayer/mediaPlayer2.jsp



Thank you.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

good, the younguns are in


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> well, same thing could be said for any team. If the Raptors didn't have Bosh and Ford, they'd be nothing. The Mavs without Dirk and Howard would be nothing. The Heat without Shaq and Wade would be nothing.


they don't even have bosh this game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> taking more than a dozen shots while shooting only 30% percent is unacceptable when there are players who need the experience. Dont know why he's still in the game.


 I just started listening to the game, and I've been wondering the samething myself.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

...no carter's still in. (wright, marcus williams, collins, nachbar, wright?)


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Marcus just found Antoine for a layup sounds good. These 2 have the chemistry going!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> taking more than a dozen shots while shooting only 30% percent is unacceptable when there are players who need the experience. Dont know why he's still in the game.


Re-read what I said...slowly this time.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Guitarzan said:


> Thank you.


 Your welcome.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar with what sounds like an awesome dunk.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nachbar With The Slam!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

NACHBAR dunked! THREW IT DOWN ON KRIS HUMPHRIES AND GARBAJOSA


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nacbar with a dunk? lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Boki..boom Boki!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Nachbar!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

I want to see a video of Nachbar dunk lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> NACHBAR dunked! THREW IT DOWN ON KRIS HUMPHRIES AND GARBAJOSA


 Did u see it?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Nachbar just dunked on the Raps! sounds like Humphries or Garbajosa got it-nets up by 8


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having humphries on our squad


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want RJ back in.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Timeout NJ Nets up by 4


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

(3:19) [TOR 72-76] Humphries Jump Shot: Made (10 PTS)
(3:20) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:4 Def:3)
(3:22) [TOR] Humphries Tip Shot: Missed
(3:24) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:3 Def:3)
(3:25) [TOR] Humphries Reverse Layup: Missed

:laugh:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I've noticed these home announcers from Indiana, NY, and now Toronto are going crazy for no real reason whenever their teams score or do anything on the court....It makes me laugh..LOL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wright with the easy layup.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

big furb said:


> I wouldn't mind having humphries on our squad


and i wouldn't mind seeing him gettin dunked on. go boki!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, Wright leading scorer!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Damn, I didn't even know the game was going on now.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Where's Mikki Moore?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets really can never ever hold onto a lead against this team, im not listening to this garbage anymore. See you guys November 1st


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> (3:19) [TOR 72-76] Humphries Jump Shot: Made (10 PTS)
> (3:20) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:4 Def:3)
> (3:22) [TOR] Humphries Tip Shot: Missed
> (3:24) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:3 Def:3)
> ...


(2:28) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:8 Def:4)
(2:28) [TOR] Humphries Hook Shot: Missed
(2:28) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:7 Def:4)
(2:28) [TOR] Humphries Tip Shot: Missed
(2:29) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:6 Def:4)
(2:30) [TOR] Humphries Layup Shot: Missed
(2:32) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:5 Def:4)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lead is slipping away...


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> lead is slipping away...


We're doooooomed...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Where's Mikki Moore?


mikki, nenad, bosh, jay, storey, martin-all missing. where are they?!?!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Dunk that **** Ilic!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Illic is garbage, a stick of butter. :biggrin:


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> (2:28) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:8 Def:4)
> (2:28) [TOR] Humphries Hook Shot: Missed
> (2:28) [TOR] Humphries Rebound (Off:7 Def:4)
> (2:28) [TOR] Humphries Tip Shot: Missed
> ...


He does eventually score in both of those cases, and his tenacity on the boards has given him a double double and kept the craptors in this game


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, baby, go Nachbar!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Illic is garbage, a stick of butter. :biggrin:


 I thought u weren't listening MJM..LOL


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

The Raps announcer just said "not too many guys you can say i have more definition than" referring to Ilic. "Kinda looks like a stick of butter."


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets cant get a single stop, 2 point lead.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Boki wants playing time this year!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

I hate those Canadien commentators...


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL body by jake, heheh.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

L will have to save the TOR broadcast on 590 and use it to motivate Ilic in the future.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I hate those Canadien commentators...


I think they're pretty fair and pretty funny actually heh.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

tied @ 82 at the end of 3rd quarter


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

NBASCOUT2005 said:


> L will have to save the TOR broadcast on 590 and use it to motivate Ilic in the future.


Someone would have to translate it and fill him in on the references.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

These pre-season games really mean something W or L wise to the bottom tier teams of the league...It's like they're winning game 7 of the NBA Finals out there...LOL


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Boki is near perfect. Lots of energy and great play.

The basic rotation has to be expanded.

It now must be:

M-Will; Cliffy; Boki; Wright; Adams


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Mile has a really bright future and he is not a stick of butter GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want a win


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

does anybody know if they're booing vince today?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

kdub said:


> I think they're pretty fair and pretty funny actually heh.


 They're some what funny, but mostly cornballs to me.....Great job Wright....Wright and Boki going at it tonight for playing time!


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

M-Will; Boki; Wright; Cliffy; Adams also works ...


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> does anybody know if they're booing vince today?


Oh yeah.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Ilic isn't showing me much in this game


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

kdub said:


> I think they're pretty *fair *and pretty funny actually heh.


yeah, i'm sure they're saying the same thing about barnagni. haha.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

antoine wright is a superstar


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Wright is "Butter BaBy"


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dont expect much of Ilic yet; he has to face the language barrier and work with a new set of rules. All that and memorizing Frank's offense and defense.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets really should not play another preseason game. the risk of injury is just too great, and nothing can be taken away from these games that we havent learned already.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonder if frank will bring any of the starters in?


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

P.J. Tucker looking good. He's another Hassan+ ....


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> antoine wright is a superstar


I agree.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh My God And1...lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

big furb said:


> Ilic isn't showing me much in this game


Are you watching it?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The nets really should not play another preseason game. the risk of injury is just too great, and nothing can be taken away from these games that we havent learned already.


 The youngsters need pre-season rememebr that....W & L don't matter, but learning and confidence mean everything this year!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

peg182 said:


> yeah, i'm sure they're saying the same thing about barnagni. haha.


Well Bargnani has some established skill, but these guys are better than a lot of guys I heard. Some announcers are much bigger homers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

who's watching it? tell us how they look out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki is having himself a pretty solid game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hassan, foul machine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> Hassan, foul machine.


you mean barnagni? he's beating out hassan, 5 to 2.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Boki is having himself a pretty solid game


 Boki wants that playing time! I think Wright & Boki are going at it today (friendly rivalry). BTW http://download.yousendit.com/D995A92D0F4FD1F3 check this out HB.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Hassan, foul machine.


 I thought you weren't listening any more B? lol


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

HB said:


> Boki is having himself a pretty solid game


Solid? He looks like a rotation player ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Boki wants that playing time! I think Wright & Boki are going at it today (friendly rivalry). BTW http://download.yousendit.com/D995A92D0F4FD1F3 check this out HB.


Thanks Monstrsqd, lol I have it already and have been playing it non-stop.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

seems attacking the rim is part of Antoine's game now he got fouled on an attempt at the rim he'll be good this season. *knock on wood*


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Antonie Wright is not a bust... Good...

Our bench will be a lot better this season...

Marcus, Wright, Boki, Cliff, Adams...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Brasil said:


> Antonie Wright is not a bust... Good...
> 
> Our bench will be a lot better this season...
> 
> Marcus, Wright, Boki, Cliff, Adams...


boone!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i lost radio feed... -_-
stupid raptors commentors
anyways, what's the score?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

what happened to the game? They're talking football now:curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It would be interesting to know how many points Antoine scored the whole of preseason last year. Does it even total how many he has had in one of his preseason games this year.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Brolic said:


> what happened to the game? They're talking football now:curse:


thank you i am not the only one


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, when Collins isn't out there, we sure really get outrebounded like crazy, especially on the offensive end. I think Dumpy did some analysis on this, but people forget about it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Thanks Monstrsqd, lol I have it already and have been playing it non-stop.


 Your welcome anyway.....Same here...lol Man I can't wait for his album to drop..DEF JAM & JIGGA LET THIS MAN DO HIS THING!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

HB said:


> It would be interesting to know how many points Antoine scored the whole of preseason last year. Does it even total how many he has had in one of his preseason games this year.


I think he averaged around 5ppg in the pre-season last year.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

There's a power outage or something at the arena


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

for real?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

big furb said:


> There's a power outage or something at the arena


 Come on Toronto pay your light bill...LOL


----------



## nets15 (Feb 12, 2006)

96-98 Rators 7:03 To Go!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

well the Nets better win this game..... damn 
and well the Mets is a MUST win tonight lol


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jay Williams for 3.. nets down 3


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

big furb said:


> There's a power outage or something at the arena


where you hear this? the boxscore stopped. but then it came back, wright hit his 2nd, and jose hit a layup...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus at it again


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus williams is the better passer than deron.

let's go nets.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

ok it's back on it was a power outage as said. Jay Williams is in the game and hit a 3:clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Man me being Latino and listening to the Toronto Announcer butcher Calderon's name is killing my ears...LMAO....Roll the RRRRRRRR!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

peg182 said:


> where you hear this? the boxscore stopped. but then it came back, wright hit his 2nd, and jose hit a layup...


You know there's a radio broadcast right?


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jay Williams limping...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Boki is so nice...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Uh oh the announcers say JayWill looks to be limping....


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Radio feed back on...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

cmon nets make a stop...


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

The young guys need to make some stops


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

PJ Tucker again ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

haha. nba.com doesn't have jay on the boxscore. nets are only playing 4 players.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Marcus Williams... wow 16 pts 8 assists 4 rebs


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

don't lose it again.. damn


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Tucker might have gotten away with a offensive foul, but he missed the ft. Wright and MW aka Smiff & Wess-n


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AirJersey15 said:


> Marcus Williams... wow 16 pts 8 assists 4 rebs


Boki, Wright, are also good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Tucker might have gotten away with a offensive foul, but he missed the ft. Wright and MW aka Smiff & Wess-n


yup, the young gunnaz


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Man me being Latino and listening to the Toronto Announcer butcher Calderon's name is killing my ears...LMAO....Roll the RRRRRRRR!


I feel you there.

Its *CA*lderon not* Coal*deron.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

jarkid said:


> don't lose it again.. damn


While our youngsters are real good, they don't know how to close out games yet

Edit: Jay is just struggling out there


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

no defense ..

they could make it on every offensive ends or draw the foul


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

percentages are good, but turnovers...17 total, starters 7, reserves 10... marcus 6.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Seems like Nachbar is making a ton of mistakes on defense.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jay get the **** out of the game, you are done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> jay get the **** out of the game, you are done.


why isn't walsh playing? jay sucks!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

big furb said:


> While our youngsters are real good, they don't know how to close out games yet
> 
> Edit: Jay is just struggling out there


 That's what this pre-season is all about....Even though we're losing tonight (don't care really) it should say something that our rookies and so-so bench left overs from last year are playing extremely well (dispite a few plays here and there)!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's what this pre-season is all about....Even though we're losing tonight (don't care really) it should say something that our rookies and so-so bench left overs from last year are playing extremely well (dispite a few plays here and there)!


yeah..marcus needs to work on his turnovers.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> jay get the **** out of the game, you are done.


yes, you are very right...


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Cezary Trybanski ... Lampe's hero ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walsh has a nose for rebounds.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Score? Time left?


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

lost 110 to 119


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Boki showin' some stuff ...

Was considered best player in Europe at one time.

NOK drafted him so high because of it. 

L should teach him smart D ...


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

119-110 Raptors. Oh well. 21 points from Wright, 17 from Nachbar, and 16 and 9 from Marcus. I like it. It sounded like Nachbar got abused defensively though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

forefit the rest of the preseason. Pretty much taken away all we need to know already.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

HB said:


> Walsh has a nose for rebounds.


Good instincts ...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

What do you guys think of Andrea?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> What do you guys think of Andrea?


Hes got range but looks like fouls will be a problem for him.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

No big deal. Just from these 3 games we found out:

+Williams and Wright will be solid contributors

+Cliffy is the same, thats good.

+Collins is slightly faster.

+We are running more.

+Adams,Williams, Wright, and Cliffy will be solid as subsitutes. Not Spurs or Heat bench depth but it seems better than last year's excuse for a bench. Just cant wait to see House out there in mid-November.

-Ilic still needs more time.

-Moore has a scary looking body, not Big scary but Skeleton scary. 

-Seems like Jwill wont make the roster-good for us but i feel bad for him.


Anyways, just cant wait for the regular season.
My lineup predictions:

PG: kidd, Williams
Sg: Vc, House, Wright
Sf: RJ, Vc, Wright
Pf: Collins, Cliffy, Rj
C: Krstic, Collins, Cliffy 

So basically thats the 9 man rotation: Kidd, VC, RJ, Collins, Krstic, Williams, House, Cliff, and Wright.
Guys like Adams, Boki, and Moore would come in for cases like foul trouble or at least until they prove to be part of regular rotation.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> What do you guys think of Andrea?


Girl's name ...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> No big deal. Just from these 3 games we found out:
> 
> +Williams and Wright will be solid contributors
> 
> ...


 I would agree with what you posted for the most part, but I think Boki after todays performance will make a strong case for playing time, and I think Adams because of his Defense will be in the rotation for sure.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I would agree with what you posted for the most part, but I think Boki after todays performance will make a strong case for playing time, and I think Adams because of his Defense will be in the rotation for sure.


Boki was absolutely atrocious on the defensive end, not to sure how well this will sit with frank.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I would agree with what you posted for the most part, but I think Boki after todays performance will make a strong case for playing time, and I think Adams because of his Defense will be in the rotation for sure.


true, and their is going to be a lot of competition between Wright and adams for minutes; simply because both are good on d, and are solid backups on the wings. However, i lean towards Wright more because he seems to be better offensively and benefits more from Williams' abilities. As for Boki, i still doubt him because of his defense. Moore looks like crap to me.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, and i also forgot to include Boone, but then again, he may not get much time because of all the rehabbing and that Cliff might eat up most of the minutes anyway.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

raptors will be quite the competition in the atlantic.



edit: my bad, i read the score wrong.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, a 19 point loss.


9.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, a 19 point loss.


That NO ONE will remember in two weeks, that will not count, that was preordained when Frank took out the four starters available to him.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Antoine Wright has got to be the surprise of the preseason for you guys

I don't think anyone would have expected the the production he's been putting up


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

TRON said:


> Antoine Wright has got to be the surprise of the preseason for you guys
> 
> I don't think anyone would have expected the the production he's been putting up


We heard he was training all summer long with RJ, Vince, Marcus Williams and with the coaching staff.

Considering last year he couldn't even hit an open jumper, yeah. Best part is that he is not having plays called for him and is playing withing flow of the game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Both MJM & 2dumb2live make a valid point about Boki and his defensive short comings, but I think if House is going to get the green light to shoot, and he isn't very well known for his defense once he steps foot onto the court. Then I think Boki with his skill set and with the match up problems he can cause. Will be able to get valuable minutes depending on match ups. I think it comes down to defensive effort for LG when it's all send and done. You show the effort on that side of the ball and you'll be afforded some leway. Still if LG can't find a spot for Boki's offensive talents on the court. It would be a shame for Himself, Boki and the Team.


----------



## NewJerseyNet (Mar 31, 2006)

Didn't see the game.
Didn't read the thread.
All I want to say is Carters shot attempts per minute make me want to hurl.
I won't catch to many games if it's the same one man (low precentage) show.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

After watching PJ Tucker many times in college I knew he was going to be a huge steal for the Raptors hopefully he gets the time he deserves

Marcus Williams = first team all rookie

And Boki is a great shooter, I like our young guys this year a lot

Watch out for Wright!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

TRON said:


> Antoine Wright has got to be the surprise of the preseason for you guys
> 
> I don't think anyone would have expected the the production he's been putting up


thanks...that's an actual comment from a raptor fan. awesome. feeling good cause you won? haha. doesn't matter.

yeah, wright is a big surprise, especially after playing poorly during training camp. hassan, as well, he didn't even play in training camp.

and pj tucker is awesome. you guys are lucky you were able to pick him up, he was a great pick. possibly better then barnagni, this season? haha.

but i gotta give toronto some credit...they're playoff contenders. mopete, bosh, tj, jose, garbage-osa, and anyone else...yeah, they're good.

i got questions, tho: could fred jones play pg? i remember seeing a boxscore from a toronto preseason, and he had like 7 assists. if anything happens to tj, think he'd be good there?

and...what's up with joey graham? is he good? does he suck? seems like he pretty much disappeared.

and...what happened to pape sow? is he ever gonna return, how's he doin?


----------

